# Voopoo Argus GT



## CraigPortalZA (6/8/20)

Does anyone have stock yet of the Voopoo Argus GT? Looking at getting my hands on one of these and not sure if they in the country yet (saw someone a week or two ago selling one on Gumtree I believe). 

Thanks in advance for any help guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/8/20)

https://beardedviking.co.za/products/argus-gt-mod?_pos=5&_sid=aae5219df&_ss=r

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CraigPortalZA (6/8/20)

Thanks dude - what a legend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zer0_C00L (6/8/20)

Was planning on posting the same question lol! Eish, carbon fibersold out on Bearded Viking

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CraigPortalZA (6/8/20)

Ended up ordering the Blue Black - wanted the Grey or Carbon Fibre but they sold out

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh (6/8/20)

Sir Vape should be getting in on Monday according to Hugo

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (8/8/20)

CraigPortalZA said:


> Does anyone have stock yet of the Voopoo Argus GT? Looking at getting my hands on one of these and not sure if they in the country yet (saw someone a week or two ago selling one on Gumtree I believe).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help guys!



We have stock brother! https://severusvape.co.za/collections/sale/products/voopoo-argus-gt-160w-starter-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## adriaanh (11/8/20)

Any other suppliers have The Argus GT kit?


----------



## CraigPortalZA (11/8/20)

I see Sirvape have now 


adriaanh said:


> Any other suppliers have The Argus GT kit?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (11/8/20)

Yeah I saw but their price is a bit ruff


----------

